# Red Wine & Garlic Beef & Noodles



## carnivore (Feb 13, 2004)

i was trying to clean out the freezer last night, and had some frozen noodles & a ribeye that had been in there about as long as they needed to be.  i threw together some beef & noodles, and they turned out really good.  I served it over whipped potatoes with homeade bread on the side--now that's comfort food!

*Red Wine & Garlic Beef & Noodles*

Serves 4
1 lb ribeye, trimmed of excess fat and cut into 1/2" cubes
4-5 cups beef broth
12 oz. frozen noodles
1 tbsp olive oil
1/2 - 3/4 cup dry red wine
6 cloves garlic, minced or pressed
1/2 tsp dried oregano
1/2 tsp dried basil
1 tbsp balsamic vinegar
1 tbsp Worcestershire
2 tbsp half-and-half
3 tbsp flour
salt & freshly cracked black pepper
1.  Heat oil in a medium saucepan.  Add garlic & saute until lightly golden-brown.  Add steak to pan.  Season with the oregano, basil, and salt & pepper to taste.  Cook, stirring frequently, until beef is most of the way done.

2.  Add the wine, vinegar, & Worcestershire.  Bring to a boil, then reduce heat and simmer for 5 minutes.  Add 3 cups of the beef broth and more pepper to taste.  Bring to a boil, then simmer, covered, for 30 minutes.

3.  Add the frozen noodles and enough beef broth to cover well.  Cover pan, and simmer for 15 minutes.   Combine the half-and-half & flour in a small bowl and whisk together.  Add to the pan, and stir to thicken.  Add more beef broth if needed.  Simmer for 10 more minutes, uncovered.  Serve.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 14, 2004)

Mmmmmmmmm.......... thanks for the recipe!


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 31, 2005)

carnivore said:
			
		

> i was trying to clean out the freezer last night, and had some frozen noodles & a ribeye that had been in there about as long as they needed to be. i threw together some beef & noodles, and they turned out really good. I served it over whipped potatoes with homeade bread on the side--now that's comfort food!
> 
> *Red Wine & Garlic Beef & Noodles*
> 
> ...


 
Doesn't this recipe sound yummy.  Thanks to carnivore for posting this recipe.


----------

